# Marijuana as a pain killer?



## matt2364 (Nov 30, 2007)

One question and a little personal background...
I have 2 herniated discs and am usually heavily medicated with pain pills (oxycotin, and percocet). I heard that you can harvest the weed at a certain point (crystals amber color? or something) that will make the weed more of a body buzz/pain killer than a head/mind trip. 
Is this true? 
Has anyone used it successfully as a pain killer? 
If so, how difficult is it to do? 
Are there any strands that are specifically known for pain killing/body buzz?


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 30, 2007)

get something that is heavilly afgany...
then yeah, make sure you really let it mature in flower...

that'll do you're boddy good

make some bubble hash, that's some more pain free pleasure...



eating bud also helps with body pain a lot too...


----------



## potroast (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, since almost all strains around are hybrids, the *indica-*dominant hybrids are the kind you want. And the best way is to eat some, and then smoke/vaporize a little as needed.

HTH


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 1, 2007)

potroast said:


> Yes, since almost all strains around are hybrids, the *indica-*dominant hybrids are the kind you want. And the best way is to eat some, and then smoke/vaporize a little as needed.
> 
> HTH


do you consider indica's and afgany's two different kinds of mj, potroast?


----------



## matt2364 (Dec 1, 2007)

2 Questions:
1. What exactly is bubble hash?
2. How much bud would I have to eat to be pain free, I know that is subjective. What has worked for you guys?


----------



## GoodFriend (Dec 1, 2007)

matt2364 said:


> 2 Questions:
> 1. What exactly is bubble hash?
> 2. How much bud would I have to eat to be pain free, I know that is subjective. What has worked for you guys?


 
bubble hash is a very good form of hash made by removing the trichs from mj in ice water and then filtering out the bad stuff from the good stuff with different sized screens... leaving you with a very pure, delicious product

very high grade... it'll bubble when you put a lighter to it and if you pull the flame away... the bubble will harden and retain its shape but become quite transluscent...

mmmm


and for eating.... it really depends, i'd go for 1/2 gram amounts first, and bump it up to gram doses if you need a lil more...

cooking with mj is kind of an art... part science too.. haha...

cannabutter is one of the best things to make... you can measure how much butter is mixed with how much weed to approximate doses... i think a good ratio of bud to butter is like 1 oz. of bud into 1 lb of butter....

i'm starting to ramble... there are cooking sections of the forums, and even a grow faq section! https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=75

hope that helps some...


----------



## matt2364 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks alot, that definitely helps! I will let you know how it goes. I have finals all this week, but a friend of mine and I are planning on making some brownies after finals. Mmmmmmm.....


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes Strong Indica is what you want I use marijuana for pain myself actually same injury as you but adda a neck injury in there for mine=)... It definately helps.. I can't even take any pain medication now because Im so immune to it percocet, vicodin nothing works anymore even taking 10percocet at a time I can't feel anything..


----------



## butter111 (Dec 1, 2007)

Bamm Bamm said:


> Yes Strong Indica is what you want I use marijuana for pain myself actually same injury as you but adda a neck injury in there for mine=)... It definately helps.. I can't even take any pain medication now because Im so immune to it percocet, vicodin nothing works anymore even taking 10percocet at a time I can't feel anything..


try methadone and fentanl patches indica is the only added herbal helper that actually works


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Dec 1, 2007)

wow dude i also have bad bad problems with my back ,i was on opiates for 2 solid years went to rehab to get off them and ill never touch them again.thanks to my lovely ladies, pure indicas and hybrids are excellent for cronic pain. for my bad days i eat a couple cookies made with cannibutter , eating it is the best for long lasting pain relief . right now im tring to make thc drops to even simplify it. Peace


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

hey man....I tried adding the pdf file but its too big...so you can go to this website and download it.....its a pretty comprehensive look at pain management....

[SIZE=-2]*[PDF]*[/SIZE] 
*A Practical Guide for Clinicians*

[SIZE=-1]File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - View as HTML
The Role of Cannabis and Cannabinoids. in *Pain Management*. Ethan B. *Russo*, M.D.. INTRODUCTION. The herb cannabis is derived from the Old World species *...*
www.montananorml.org/docs/*Russo*-AAPM_chapter.pdf - Similar pages - Note this[/SIZE]


Good luck and all my best wishes to you. 




matt2364 said:


> One question and a little personal background...
> I have 2 herniated discs and am usually heavily medicated with pain pills (oxycotin, and percocet). I heard that you can harvest the weed at a certain point (crystals amber color? or something) that will make the weed more of a body buzz/pain killer than a head/mind trip.
> Is this true?
> Has anyone used it successfully as a pain killer?
> ...


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Dec 1, 2007)

indica s the shit


----------



## matt2364 (Dec 1, 2007)

_Yes Strong Indica is what you want I use marijuana for pain myself actually same injury as you but adda a neck injury in there for mine=)... It definately helps.. I can't even take any pain medication now because Im so immune to it percocet, vicodin nothing works anymore even taking 10percocet at a time I can't feel anything..

_Looks like I need to get some indica. I really want to try some and obviously cannot wait to grow some. I think I will ask my dealer if he can get some. Is there any way to tell a difference visually between indica and other types. I don't want to get screwed when trying to buy it.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok, I am going to drop my two cents in here. I Fragmented a vert, and herniated 3 disk in my back. Two years of surgies, Morphin, Vicodin, Percs, you name it. They even had me on anti seizer medications for muscle spasms. Also went threw physical therapy for 8 weeks, 5 days a week at 8 hours a day. Bud really helps to relax the muscles and also gets you mind off the pain. The only drug I have found that is truly a pain pill is Morphine, all the others just make you so stupid you forget about the pain, but it is still there.

Bud is by far the best way to go for Chronic pain that you will live with. Most of the pains from long term back injuries is caused be muscle spasm's, which Bud really works well on. I have also found that changing strains every once in a while helps. Almost like you build a tolerance to that strain. This I kind of doubt, but it sure seems that when I change strains, the effect is increased.

Also one of the best things to help with back injuries is walking and other excercises. so I do not like to much of a couch lock.


----------



## giagemgal (Dec 2, 2007)

matt2364 said:


> One question and a little personal background...
> I have 2 herniated discs and am usually heavily medicated with pain pills (oxycotin, and percocet). I heard that you can harvest the weed at a certain point (crystals amber color? or something) that will make the weed more of a body buzz/pain killer than a head/mind trip.
> Is this true?
> Has anyone used it successfully as a pain killer?
> ...


----------



## giagemgal (Dec 2, 2007)

I can give you a recipe that will take all that horrible pain out of your back and give you your life back...guarenteed. 

It saved my life. I can run my business, run my family, be actually very successful and enjoy life again without that nawing, biting, horrible pain that just won't go away. Your sex life comes back and you actually laugh again.

Just be careful and have a doctor following you closely please. It is easy to slip into the wrong state of mind and you need someone there to keep it in check.

I find there is no addiction because if the pain stops, you stop. I went to California during the fires.....oh thats another story...eeeeekkkk, anyways, the high heat really helped the pain. I was active and stopped every single medicine (7) and had nothing in my system for two weeks. This allowed me to really concentrate on what needed to be fixed. (The stuff they can fix) Helped cut the pain a little......and in our situation...a little is a lot.

:::::curtsy:::::::

PM me anytime


----------



## matt2364 (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, I have heard of medical marijuana. I live in Ohio though...don't think it is legal here. 

I would not mind hearing more about this magical recipe. The percocet and oxycotin is working well for me now, just need to figure something out before my tolerance gets too high...


----------



## giagemgal (Dec 2, 2007)

matt2364 said:


> haha, I have heard of medical marijuana. I live in Ohio though...don't think it is legal here.
> 
> I would not mind hearing more about this magical recipe. The percocet and oxycotin is working well for me now, just need to figure something out before my tolerance gets too high...


Thank you for taking that post with the way it was meant...a little fun

The problem with those painkillers is that it kills your organs off and kills your brain with the chemical additives. I've worked very close with a Doctor in his clinic for MMJ and have learned so much.

Three years ago I was on 7 different medication including oxycodone, the F patch and morphine. I today am on very occassional oxy when the pain is really high. I take the cookies first. I've lost 35 pounds + and I am back in life. I know your pain, I really do. It is a horrible Mother in Law that just needs to be put out on the street.


----------



## americantrent (Dec 2, 2007)

my brother is a paraplegic, and he usually takes a few tokes every couple of hours of some "dank." he says it helps with the chronic pain and muscle spasms. like most people on here say anything natural is better then man made pills. just grow/buy the best possible pot you can.


----------

